# Ou se trouve la touche del sur le clavier sans pavé numériqu



## placenet (9 Août 2010)

Bonjour, j'aimerai bien savoir où se trouve la touche del (supprimer) sur le clavier qui n'a pas de pavé numérique ?? 
Et sois dit en passant je trouve assez décevant que l'on nous vende un mac avec ce clavier ci, alors que fut un temps, on le vendait avec le clavier complet, la télécommande etc.. merci


----------



## ziommm (9 Août 2010)

Essaie  "fn + Retour arr" ....


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2010)

placenet a dit:


> Et sois dit en passant je trouve assez décevant que l'on nous vende un mac avec ce clavier ci, alors que fut un temps, on le vendait avec le clavier complet, la télécommande etc.. merci



Le clavier complet peut toujours être obtenu, mais c'est un clavier USB, et ce qui ne te convient pas à toi convient à d'autres, nombreux sont ceux qui préfèrent avoir un clavier de type "ordinateur portable" plus compact, avec leur Mac de bureau !


----------

